# For the butterfly betta lovers!



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So today is my birthday so we went to petsmart to get 3 ADF's for my bare bottom 5 gallon. So I looked at the bettas and found this cutie. A butterfly spade tail it looks to me. But the thing is it was marked as a female but sure does look like a male to me! What do you guys think? I don't see the white spot that is on females, and he's pretty big. He's a bit bloated so I think I'll fast him a bit. He also needs a name! :-D


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

First of all, let me say: I love your tank. It has a very unique look, but I like it. 

Congratulations on your new fish, what a cutie! The first name that popped into my head when I looked at him was Ramsey.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice Betta
It does look like a female though...


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

looks alot like my female thisbe except for the coloring and the back fin is a little more oblong


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

very cute


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She/he is very cute! I think it's a female, but she has pretty long fins...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may just be a young male.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like a young male to me, the ventrals seem a little long for a female 

Though, whichever, it is he/she is gorgeous!! <333 VT butterflies are a weakness of mine, I absolutely LOVE them!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

If there is no ovispore on her bottom side its probably a male. Looks like a female though! Cute fishy though


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Very cute fishy!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  He/she was flaring at the girls near it's cup. And I haven't seen the white spot so I'm still assuming male. I'll be looking forward to watching him grow up  Any name suggestions?


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I still like the name Ramsey, assuming it's a "he". If not, I'd probably go with Sundae, because the colors make me think of berries and cream.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about Berry?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm could he be a plakat? I'm just thinking if he is young he's HUGE. haha he's far bigger than my girls and a few of my boys... Good name suggestions. I still haven't found the right one. I really wanted to name a betta Lucian, but he doesn't really look like one...haha


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

He is very pretty! (or i think its a he, very short fins though...?) I love the tank set up, too!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Idk, looks like a male to me. He's very cute! 

And your tank is really cool! Sort of reminds me of an ocean floor.


----------

